# Zenith 75 WSP for hemlock adelgid?



## appalachianarbo (Nov 14, 2006)

Anybody used Zenith instead of Merit for hemlock woolly adelgid? My pesticide salesman said that it's the generic version of Merit, and is applied the same way in the same dose. He gave me a price of $1200 for 48 packs (1.6 oz. each). His price for Merit was $2500 for 88 packs (1.6 oz. each). That comes out to $25/pack for Zenith and $28.41/pack for Merit. I guess that would save some money in the long run. I'd like to hear from anyone that's used it...


----------



## tprosser (Nov 16, 2006)

*Try Xytect*

You can get a cheaper price by using Xytect.
It is made by Rainbow and is also identical


----------



## bushman (Nov 17, 2006)

finding a flowable merit might be cheaper ,sounds like you are doing soil inject.


----------



## Urban Forester (Dec 4, 2006)

With Merit coming off patent everybody is jumping in with "off-brand" Imidicloprid. Which is fine, as long as the formulation stays consistant. Your price for the off-brand Zenith seems high though, You may want to contact Quali-pro I got a mini-drum (88 X 1.6) for $1950 ($22.15 per) in Oct. '06.


----------



## appalachianarbo (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I'm still waiting on Quali-pro to give me a price, but Rainbow has an early order promotion for Xytect that gives me a mini drum for $1795 with free shipping, so I'll probably go with them.


----------

